# Blue Cat on a Fly



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

Caught this 15lb Blue on a Gold bead head Woolley Bugger,on a fifteen lbs. tippet..


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Woah! Did your backing take a big dump in your stripping basket?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's very cool. I've caught a lot of blues, caught a lot of different fish on the fly (over 160 species) but never caught a blue on the fly. Excellent.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

southpaw said:


> Woah! Did your backing take a big dump in your stripping basket?


LOL that'll be fun.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

southpaw said:


> Woah! Did your backing take a big dump in your stripping basket?


Don's reel came off his rod while landing the fish. He had to pull everything in by hand and had to pull off all the backing to get the reel back up off the bottom.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

Wish I was thereâ€¦ That must have been one fight


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don's reel came off his rod while landing the fish. He had to pull everything in by hand and had to pull off all the backing to get the reel back up off the bottom.


Man that's no bueno. Way to overcome it and land that fish!


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Worm Drowner said:


> Don's reel came off his rod while landing the fish. He had to pull everything in by hand and had to pull off all the backing to get the reel back up off the bottom.


Victory!


----------

